# 1974 Ford 2000 3-cylinder carburetor



## rshephard19 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a 1974 Ford 2000 3-cylinder gas tractor. I was mowing a ditch and leaning to the side and the tractor started sputtering, then fuel started pouring out of the carb. I have had the carb rebuilt 3 times with no change in fuel leak so I recently put a new carb on it and had a $1000 tune up (hoses, lube, points, wires, plugs, etc.). I got it back and it ran great for 1/2 hour until I made a sharp turn then it started sputtering again. I didn't notice fuel leaking this time but placed a bucket under the carb when I closed down for the evening. In the morning there were a few gallons of fuel in the bucket. I was wondering if anyone has had this sort of problem and if so, what might I do... I am planning on adjusting the float.... again. to see if that helps, but other suggestions would be VERY welcomed. Thank you!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Has to be a leaking needle valve? Or perhaps the float has a leak?

You are having too much trouble here. Are your fuel screens in good condition? There should be a screen up inside the tank (attached to the fuel shut-off valve). Another screen in the sediment bowl (if you have a sediment bowl). Another screen at the carburetor inlet connection. I'm thinking that there may be small debris particles getting into the needle valve seat and preventing a seal.

1) "I was mowing a ditch and leaning to the side and the tractor started sputtering, then fuel started pouring out of the carb." 
2) "I got it back and it ran great for 1/2 hour until I made a sharp turn then it started sputtering again. "

I'm guessing that your fuel tank has a lot of crud on bottom. You make a radical movenment as above and it is stirred up and a small amount goes to the carburetor and prevents the needle valve from sealing. But for this to be possible, your fuel screens are not effective??


----------

